# Satellite Blues.



## HaskovoPunch (Aug 4, 2008)

New Satellite BLuuuuueessssssssssss!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skoXHEzC1iQ


----------



## markkevin123 (Mar 13, 2011)

She make the place a jumpin'
The way she move around
She like a romp and rollin'
That when she get it out
And when she start a rockin'
She bring me to the boil
She like to give it up some

new satellite blues
new satellite blues
new satellite blues
new satellite blues

A picture clear for watchin'
The dish is running hot
The box is set for pumpin'
she gonna take the lot
the way she get the ?
she's gettin set to ?
I like to chew it up some

new satellite blues
new satellite blues
new satellite blues
new satellite blues
yeah, yeah
new satellite blues
new satellite blues
new satellite blues


----------

